# Re; Campsite / WildCamping Spots Database Complete :)



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Something’s not quite right to have laundry facilities and wild camping on the same form :wink:

Looks good though 

Just gave it a quick try, would it be possible to have a scan all option rather than a pre-selection which doesn’t bring up everything. For example, you may not know but I wild camp  however its always useful to know what’s in the area (if anything) as a back up.

Just my own personal ‘wild’ view.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

by scan all, do you mean a Show all Records in the database option ?

If so then I can add that, just want people to start adding sites/spots to the database first so that i can bug fix anything that slipped in


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Scan, show all, call it what you will, but it'll be spot on D)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

k, done. Have a look now Steve


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Took me a while to find the link again, perhaps there is a problem with the navigation or me :wink:

Just tried the "show all", works well  Did try to see what fields were available when creating a fresh record, but its a no go area 

Just a follow on thought, drop the "Wild Camping Spots" folder or rename to "camping" and have the database link in there (never think to look at the tiny print down the left hand side of the page).


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Did try to see what fields were available when creating a fresh record, but its a no go area


All members should be able to access that Steve, do you mean the add a new record link at the bottom, i.e. this one:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Perhaps they can, but I can't. Tried bith Monzilla FB and IE again.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorted, my fault  try again Steve


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Yep, that works 

I was going to try a test entry, but then realised that I may not be able to modify it at a later date.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

give me a minute and i'll add in modification ability Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

k everyone should have modify rights as well now, I am coding in a means of logging this to ensure nothing underhand occurs with competing campsite owners etc


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Not to worry, I'll leave you to it for now, I'm off for a very early night tonight. By the time I've done some of my jobs in the morning, been to the railway station and back, I'll have a lookin at about 07.30hrs to see how you got on


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Matt (Laikadriver) spotted one glaring omission 

I had only put in the counties for England, so after a hectic copy and paste session, I have now added the counties for Scotland and Wales to the search and Add dropdown selections for County.

Still no entries added so far, hope everyone will use this extremely usefull asset to the site [-o<


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with AveryWildcamper, it is a bit strange to have a field in the database for laundry facilities at wild camping spots. Myself, when wild camping, use a bucket and hang out the undies on the cycle rack to dry. I suppose there is a call for spots where one could expect to meet fellow campers in secluded lay-bys where underwear is displayed on the outside of the vehicle. I have heard of this activity, but have not yet indulged. I'll keep my eye on the database in case there are also hook-up facilities.
:?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its supposed to be a combination database for both Wild Camping Spots and Campsites Drifter, i.e. when searching, if you click the box for wild camp spots it will only show those and then obviously the fields you mentioned become redundant


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Drifter said:


> I agree with "A very wild wild camper", it is a bit strange to have a field in the database for laundry facilities at wild camping spots.


Hey I only made the above comment with a tongue firmly in cheek :lol:. All credit to Dave, Its very difficult to set-up a database to separate various options separated in to groups. I feel Dave has done an excellent job at setting the database so quickly with the limited input



Drifter said:


> I suppose there is a call for spots where one could expect to meet fellow campers in secluded lay-bys where underwear is displayed on the outside of the vehicle.


Yep, this sounds like fun! Best have a tick box for this as well. 

Not everything I say should be taken seriously


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

*Hi Dave!!

I'm sure the campsite database will be a real hit!! Don't be too disappointed if the database takes a while to fill up..... If anyone else out there is like me, they know exactly HOW to get to their favourite wild camping spots, but aren't exactly sure WHERE (in terms of OS grids/GPS) exactly they are!! It will take time to get the details right before submitting a spot!!

Matt C*


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y understood Matt, but people can submit details of their known spots now without all the information and then next time they are there can get GPS fix or OS Ref etc and update the record in the database when they get back


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> ....and then next time they are there can get GPS fix or OS Ref etc and update the record in the database when they get back


But I won't be going back if I think you lot might be there


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

as already discussed with Steve, if anyone has multiple campsites / wild camping places that they wish to add, they can instead of adding them singulary into the database, compete a template spreadsheet instead, send it to me, and i will then import it directly into the database

the template is available here:- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/template.xls

Just remember to ensure that the County and Country fields are exactly the same as that laid down in the campsite database dropdowns, as otherwise they wont show up in searches


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks to Apasher for helping me iron out the last couple of teething issues that remained and for entering the first wild camping spot 


I just wandered also whether i should add an extra field for submitted by, with an email link to them ?

Would people like to be credited for adding the spots or remain anonymous ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A small thing.
Should there be a date of either the entry being made or last visited by the person making the entry.
Hopefully this site will be around a long time and as time goes by site entries may need updating and a date may be an indicator to someone.
It may also be helpful to someone reading the entry in future years to know that a spot/campsite entry is x years old and may have changed somewhat.

Just a thought (Sorry!)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

agreed Gillian, I'll add that ability over the next couple of days


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

How about incorparating the friendly parking places too? they are effectivly the same thing.

When you add a data entry coudnt you have a seperate form for each type? effectivly having 3 data bases in one? sites/wild/parking. Different but closely linked. I know this is a bit more work for you Dave but the end result may be more user friendly and simpler for the end user??

'My fourpenith'


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

You do realise that you can't take off until all this is done don't you?
:wink: Is that why you were still up after midnite.Suppose Julie could go and you could catch her up. :wink: 
8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

but what fields would you need for the friendly parking places Apasher ? if its just a checkbox for parking places on the search page and on the add page etc then would be easy to incorporate


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Right I have added in date Added/modified and parking places to the database


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Lol

What I'm trying to get as it the following

1. A cover page with an option to input as well as search for wild / sites or parking ie 3 buttons so you go imediately to which ever database you need or all 3. So when you add a file you dont have to go though all the tick boxes etc for a parking place or you have a large input area for a wild spot. Hold on - thinking about it, its probably better as you have it - forget it. Lateral thinking is a wonderful thing lol ](*,) #-o

how about different coloured pages for the differnt types?

Each type is effectively the same thing but serve different purposes.

Anyone know what Im going on about??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol apasher, in an effort to satiate your colour coding dilemma, I have added background colour coding to the separate types i.e. Wild Camping Spots, MH Friendly Parking Places and Normal Campsites


----------

